# RCI Points / 3 year RTU lease



## maigueri

*[2008] RCI Points / 3 year RTU lease*

Hi everybody:

Two days ago i discovered thanks to a tug member the posibility of leasing rci points.

has anyones used the RCI Points / 3 year RTU?

It looks really interesting ¿any opinion?

thanks!!!


----------



## Larry

maigueri said:


> Hi everybody:
> 
> Two days ago i discovered thanks to a tug member the posibility of leasing rci points.
> 
> has anyones used the RCI Points / 3 year RTU?
> 
> It looks really interesting ¿any opinion?
> 
> thanks!!!



I have read about this but how much is it and where do you buy it?????


----------



## walumb01

i just paid my maintenance on my third year.  I lease 63000 points for just a little over 500 bucks a year.  I would not be happy with the points as my only method of timesharing but it works well for us to supplement what we already own.  we use them to add a couple days here and there and for last minute excursions.  Overall it doesn't seem like the availability is that good and the resorts that belong to points seem to be of a lesser caliber.  I will probably renew mine at the end of the term for 100 bucks.  I like it that I can basically walk away and let it expire if I choose and not have to hassle with it, if and when I want to call it quits.


----------



## BocaBum99

In my opinion, it's the best way to get into RCI Points.  I am surprised more resorts don't do exactly this leasing program.  They get rid of dog weeks into the RCI Points system for cheap and guests come to the resorts for those weeks.  It truly is a win-win.

It's totally legitimate.  You can find it at Timeshare Forums.


----------



## theo

*There may be a reason...*



BocaBum99 said:


> I am surprised more resorts don't do exactly this leasing program.



I may be mistaken, but it was my understanding that this particular RTU / lease arrangement was / is possible only because of some legal oddity apparently unique to the state of California (...what a surprise...).


----------



## BocaBum99

theo said:


> I may be mistaken, but it was my understanding that this particular RTU / lease arrangement was / is possible only because of some legal oddity apparently unique to the state of California (...what a surprise...).



Nope.  It's just a creative resort manager.  What you read is just spin.  It didn't say other states couldn't do it.  It just said that is how they are doing it legally in California.  There's really not much difference between a lease and an RTU.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Unfortunately, RCI will not take any resort into RCI points without being Silver Crown or better.  Twin Rivers would be ideal for the program, but they just won't take us.  

Of course, we could always get owners to take our inventory weeks by advertising how many points they would be worth in the PFD program.  RCI blindsided us after we were excited about the possibilities by not allowing our 3 bedrooms to be designated as 3 bedrooms; they say our 3 bedrooms are 2 bedrooms.  They are definitely three bedrooms and have always been considered 3 bedrooms by II, but RCI says they are not.  There is a large open loft AND a private bedroom that is separated by the open area with a door, and the bedroom even has a window.  But they say it is a sleeps 8 unit.  I am stomping mad over this. But there is nothing I can do.  

I have argued and pleaded, to no avail.  The other board members are encouraging me to fight the good fight, but it seems to be as hard to convince RCI as it is to fight city hall.  :annoyed:


----------



## theo

*Why not more widely adopted?*



BocaBum99 said:


> Nope.  It's just a creative resort manager.  What you read is just spin.  It didn't say other states couldn't do it.  It just said that is how they are doing it legally in California.  There's really not much difference between a lease and an RTU.



You _*may*_ be correct. I purchased one of these RTU/ leases a few years ago; my belief was not based upon anything I "read", but upon input received directly from the seller rep. That said, I readily acknowledge that said input doesn't make it either correct and / or limited to CA, but it certainly seems a bit odd to me that this regimen does not appear to have attempted anywhere else in the U.S., at least to my knowledge...


----------



## timeos2

*It is a great way to get value from tought to sell weeks*



theo said:


> You _*may*_ be correct. I purchased one of these RTU/ leases a few years ago; my belief was not based upon anything I "read", but upon input received directly from the seller rep. That said, I readily acknowledge that said input doesn't make it either correct and / or limited to CA, but it certainly seems a bit odd to me that this regimen does not appear to have attempted anywhere else in the U.S., at least to my knowledge...



It is most definitely not limited to CA as our resort in Cape Cod has also signed on to a similar program to offer leased/RTU weeks (usually the lower value times) to the RCI Points program. It has worked out great at generating reliable income for nearly impossible to sell weeks.   Many more seasonal resorts, that are Silver Crown or better as Cindy correctly points (sorry, no pun) out, should look into it as a great way to give real value to otherwise really tough to market time.  Everyone wins.


----------



## BocaBum99

theo said:


> You _*may*_ be correct. I purchased one of these RTU/ leases a few years ago; my belief was not based upon anything I "read", but upon input received directly from the seller rep. That said, I readily acknowledge that said input doesn't make it either correct and / or limited to CA, but it certainly seems a bit odd to me that this regimen does not appear to have attempted anywhere else in the U.S., at least to my knowledge...



You can do it in Florida.  You just need to register the product with the State of Florida and if you are selling it, you need to register as a developer.  It's probably easier in other states.

I think resorts don't do it because RCI didn't present it to them as an option.  RCI doesn't care.  It's no different than owners selling their timeshares every 3 years back to the resort so that they can sell it again which in essence is what they are doing.


----------



## maigueri

Thank for ur response:

i´m thinking about get them, i´ve been checking the RCI resort directory and if i get a week with 92500 RCI points as i´ve seen on ebay could mean (for instance) around 3 weeks in aruba divi resort 4 star with 32,000 points in low season.It looks a really great deal for me!:whoopie: 

My doubts is about the occupancy or if it´s different to get a room if booked is made while points sistem. Or if the resort for any reason gets out from rci points sistem and i don´t want really to go there...that´s why i´m thinking about leasing.

Thanks again for ur help

i love tug hospitality!!!


----------



## Keep Traveling

Is there any update on the leasing system.  I contact the person that did leasing but didn't hear anything back.

KT


----------



## theo

*Me too...*



walumb01 said:


> i just paid my maintenance on my third year.  I lease 63000 points for just a little over 500 bucks a year.  I would not be happy with the points as my only method of timesharing but it works well for us to supplement what we already own.  we use them to add a couple days here and there and for last minute excursions.  Overall it doesn't seem like the availability is that good and the resorts that belong to points seem to be of a lesser caliber.  I will probably renew mine at the end of the term for 100 bucks.  I like it that I can basically walk away and let it expire if I choose and not have to hassle with it, if and when I want to call it quits.



The above post saves me some typing, as it mirrors nearly exactly my own level, use, experience, and future intentions. I would only mildly disagree with the "lesser caliber" reference; I just haven't personally observed that to be noticeably so in my own limited experience.


----------



## theo

*Not advertising...*



Larry said:


> I have read about this but how much is it and where do you buy it?



I have no affiliation of any kind with the selling rep, but you can still find his RTU / lease ads posted over on Timeshare Forums (TS4MS).


----------



## AwayWeGo

*3-Year (Renewable) R. T. U. Points-Timeshare Lease Information.*




Larry said:


> I have read about this but how much is it and where do you buy it?


Click here for some information about that. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble

> they say our 3 bedrooms are 2 bedrooms.


As far as I can tell, RCI never treats a loft as a bedroom---ever.  I've got a fixed week at another resort that has a private bedroom, a loft, and two bathrooms.  II considers it a 2BR, RCI a 1BR.  At least in Weeks RCI doesn't care too much about size, and it trades just as well as a "real" 2BR I have at the same resort.

This can sometimes work in your favor, if you know which resorts have such units.  I just grabbed a 1BR+loft unit at one of the Shanty Creek resorts up in northern lower Michigan for the long MLK weekend, sleeps 8, with 2 baths.  I used a 28K blue studio that was getting close to expiration, but it was also available as a last call.  Because it's a 1BR, it's $219 rather than $249.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Link No Longer Works -- Anybody Have 1 That Does ?*




AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for some information about that.


The listing has expired at that site, leave both that site & TUG without a current source of information that I can find on the 3-year (renewable) RTU points-timeshare lease opportunities. 

Does anyone know of a current link for that which works ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble

There was a new ad put up OT just yesterday.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Thank You.*




bnoble said:


> There was a new ad put up OT just yesterday.


Outstanding. 

For a while there I feared the 3-year (renewable) RTU points-timeshare leases were no longer being offered. 

Nice to see the opportunity is still there for a while. 

Thanks for the fresh link. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## theo

*Closed?*



bnoble said:


> There was a new ad put up OT just yesterday.



Fyi, just clicked on this link --- message says "listing has closed".


----------



## Bill4728

theo said:


> Fyi, just clicked on this link -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bnoble
> There was a new ad put up OT just yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- message says "listing has closed".
Click to expand...

This listing works for me today


----------



## Larry

Bill4728 said:


> This listing works for me today



Just tried it and still says listing closed.


----------



## rsonc

I bought one last year.. the guys name I think is bill and he is with Club Trinidad in Palm Springs. I think if you call them and ask for bill they should be able to get you in contact with him or I will see if I have an email address for him if you need it. 

http://www.clubtrinidad.com/

I have had mine for a year and went with a 15k with a low m/f since I have several timeshares that I deposit into it so it worked great for me. 

Susan


----------



## BillR

rsonc said:


> I bought one last year.. the guys name I think is bill and he is with Club Trinidad in Palm Springs. I think if you call them and ask for bill they should be able to get you in contact with him or I will see if I have an email address for him if you need it.
> 
> http://www.clubtrinidad.com/
> m
> I have had mine for a year and went with a 15k with a low m/f since I have several timeshares that I deposit into it so it worked great for me.
> 
> Susan



The link into Timehare forums shows CLOSED but does show current information.  The same ad was listed with TUG a week ago but, strangely, has not appeared yet.


----------



## jlwquilter

rickandcindy23 said:


> Unfortunately, RCI will not take any resort into RCI points without being Silver Crown or better.  Twin Rivers would be ideal for the program, but they just won't take us.
> 
> Of course, we could always get owners to take our inventory weeks by advertising how many points they would be worth in the PFD program.  RCI blindsided us after we were excited about the possibilities by not allowing our 3 bedrooms to be designated as 3 bedrooms; they say our 3 bedrooms are 2 bedrooms.  They are definitely three bedrooms and have always been considered 3 bedrooms by II, but RCI says they are not.  There is a large open loft AND a private bedroom that is separated by the open area with a door, and the bedroom even has a window.  But they say it is a sleeps 8 unit.  I am stomping mad over this. But there is nothing I can do.
> 
> I have argued and pleaded, to no avail.  The other board members are encouraging me to fight the good fight, but it seems to be as hard to convince RCI as it is to fight city hall.  :annoyed:



This is off topic - and I apologize for that - but Cindy's post on the size designation of units by RCI bit me in the butt a few months ago. I bought a 1 bedroom unit at a Cape Cod resort. TOTALLY seperate bedroom. RCI says it's "too small" and classifies it as a studio! I am pissed because I am now paying a higher MF as it's a 1 bedroom not a studio. When I called the resort for my due diligence, it never occured to me to ask how a true 1 bedroom would be classified by RCI, although a subsequent call to the resort relvealed that they indeed know that their 1 bedrooms were studios in RCI. I certainly will be asking that question in the future! Live and learn I guess. On the good side I paid a good price for this tiger trader and have already used it to trade for a 2BR high time, high demand resort. And I figure, you never know... maybe in the future my unit will indeed get the 1 BR classification it deserves.


----------



## cr4909

rickandcindy23 said:


> Unfortunately, RCI will not take any resort into RCI points without being Silver Crown or better.  Twin Rivers would be ideal for the program, but they just won't take us.



How can this be?  There are plenty of RCI Points resorts that are lower than Silver Crown.  I would think that RCI would be more than happy to add a ski resort to their inventory for points, since they are heavily invested in their Points program.

On a side note, I'd be curious to know how much a resort pays to be affiliated with RCI, and what the difference is (to the resort) to be a Points resort or Weeks resort.


----------



## JudyS

AwayWeGo said:


> The listing has expired at that site, leave both that site & TUG without a current source of information that I can find on the 3-year (renewable) RTU points-timeshare lease opportunities.
> 
> Does anyone know of a current link for that which works ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Try here:

www.timeshareforums.com/forums/all-points-here/82632-points-lease-has-inventory-again.html


----------



## BillR

JudyS said:


> Try here:
> 
> www.timeshareforums.com/forums/all-points-here/82632-points-lease-has-inventory-again.html



*http://tug2.com/TimeshareMarketplace/ViewPost.aspx?ResortGUID=&ListingGUID=f8c62d51-a5b2-4267-bd1e-ea87a455610d*


----------



## maggiesmom

*3 Year Rci Points Lease Package Update*

I just rec this from Bill- I wanted to know "how the program works,cost, and how many points I can use else where( can I use these pts at any RCI pts resort???). Here's his reply.
 Hope this helps

maggiesmom


Re: RCI Lease Program‏
From:  Bill Riney (bill_riney@yahoo.com)  
Sent: Sat 10/03/09 12:46 PM 

OCTOBER 3, 2009

CLUB TRINIDAD 3 YEAR RCI POINTS LEASE PACKAGE UPDATE:
Our revised program has been resubmtted to the HOA for their
approval/minor modifications. THE BOARD WILL BE MEETING 
TUESDAY OCTOBER 6.   We anticipate no problems.

This package will be forwarded to you in detail and well as posting
NEW ads on TUG and TIMESHARE FORUMS.

Thank you for you patience!

Bill

Bill Riney's

913.927.5778

Bill Riney


P.S. Could someone Please explain how this lease program works, is there a link some where I can go to , to get more information???, Thanks

maggiesmom


----------



## hajjah

Yes, I got the same email today from Bill.  We should know something by the end of next week.  I think this is a great way to get into points, or to add points to an existing RCI account.


----------



## hajjah

Still waiting to hear from Bill regarding the lease points program.  Hopefully, someone will post a message when the program is up and running again.


----------



## advocatemom

Anyone hear about this yet?  Still waiting...


----------



## hajjah

I'm still waiting as well.


----------



## hajjah

Still have not had an update from Bill on this.  Initially he stated that the points would be available some time in October.  Hopefully, the points will still be available.  I'll send an email to Bill for an update.


----------



## advocatemom

Please post back what you learn!  I'm still waiting too!


----------



## hajjah

Maggiesmom:  I didn't realize that you asked how the program works.  The information I have is from the Timeshare Forum which explains the breakdown of points:

_WITH THIS RTU LEASE YOU HAVE THE OPTION EVERY 3 YEARS TO RENEW FOR ANOTHER 3 YEARS FOR JUST $99.00 - ($33.00/YEAR ) NO OTHER CHARGES APPLY AT at the end of your 1st 3 year period. IF, at the START of THE third YEAR, you decide that you believe that the points program is not in your best interest - simply do not renew the lease.

13,000 Points - ..01206/Point - GREAT ENTRY LEVEL FOR Points For Deposit (Annual MF - $156.80 for 13,000 Points)
ALSO AVAILABLE
43,500 Points - .0100/Point (Annual MF - $435.00 for 43,500 Points)
63,000 Points - .0096/Point (Annual MF - $604.80 for 63,000 Points)
83,000 Points - .0090/Point (Annual MF - $747.00 for 83,000 Points)

YOUR TOTAL COST!

3 Year Lease Cost - $ 99.00
PLUS
NEW POINTS MEMBERSHIPS AND Existing Weeks Members - $224.00 (Existing WEEKS members will get $124.00 CREDIT towards future annual dues.)

PLUS

ONE TIME ADMINISTRATIVE AND CLOSING COSTS - $299.00

PLUS

YEARLY MAINTENANCE FEES


If you have questions, do not hesitate to call Bill at 913.927.5778 OR EMAIL:
Bill_Riney@yahoo.com._


----------



## rwpeterson

*any new info?*

Has anyone received any recent information on the points lease through Club Trinidad?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I just got off the phone with Bill a few minutes ago, coincidentally.  

Bill has some points packages available, but they are very small packages for now.  I know he wants to get some larger packages set up for the leases soon.  

Bill has a lot on his plate right now, and he is working with Club Trinidad to get this going forward.  

He has been swamped with family illnesses and with planning class reunions, too.  

You can reach him at bill_riney@yahoo.com  He emailed me right back, within a day.  Then he followed up with a call today.  Nice guy, and he is just trying to help his resort, Club Trinidad, which is admirable, in my opinion.


----------



## hajjah

Wow, thanks for the update.  I missed this posting.  I've emailed Bill several times this month and have not gotten a reply.  I was beginning to think that the program is no longer available.


----------



## ssummer

I've emailed and spoken with Bill several times in the last couple of weeks.  I actually just signed a 3yr lease agreement for 60,000 points with him/Club Trinidad.  

In short, the lease program appears to be in place, and they do have point packages (both small and large).  The program terms have changed a bit from what's posted above however.  Basically it's a little bit more $$, but everything is fixed for the 3 yr term...no MF increases, and no special assessments.

I would try to either email him again or send him a PM through these message boards.  He was very helpful and responsive to all of my questions regarding the program and Edna at Club Trinidad was great as well...if all goes well, I should be able to make my first RCI reservation by the end of the month!


----------



## JMAESD84

ssummer said:


> I've emailed and spoken with Bill several times in the last couple of weeks.  I actually just signed a 3yr lease agreement for 60,000 points with him/Club Trinidad.
> 
> In short, the lease program appears to be in place, and they do have point packages (both small and large).  The program terms have changed a bit from what's posted above however.  Basically it's a little bit more $$, but everything is fixed for the 3 yr term...no MF increases, and no special assessments.
> 
> I would try to either email him again or send him a PM through these message boards.  He was very helpful and responsive to all of my questions regarding the program and Edna at Club Trinidad was great as well...if all goes well, I should be able to make my first RCI reservation by the end of the month!



What are the latest terms and costs for these leases?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*$99 + Annual Fees + 1-Time Set-Up Fee + RCI Points Initiation Fee.*




JMAESD84 said:


> What are the latest terms and costs for these leases?


Annual fees vary with the points-value of the particular lease.  All the other fees, I believe, are fixed regardless of lease size. 

I haven't looked at the ad lately.  The fees listed in the heading of this entry are what I remember from the last time I did see the ad. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JMAESD84

AwayWeGo said:


> Annual fees vary with the points-value of the particular lease.  All the other fees, I believe, are fixed regardless of lease size.
> 
> I haven't looked at the ad lately.  The fees listed in the heading of this entry are what I remember from the last time I did see the ad.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I'll be renewing my lease in 2010 for the $99 fee.  I contracted for a fairly large number of points 3 years ago and from the discussions I've read I'm under the impression that only contracts for smaller point totals are available now.  I was hoping that someone familiar with what the current offerings are would post them along with the current fees for new contracts.

Personally I'm all set.  Just curious.


----------



## ssummer

JMAESD84 said:


> I was hoping that someone familiar with what the current offerings are would post them along with the current fees for new contracts.
> 
> Personally I'm all set.  Just curious.



This is the information I received from Bill Riney via emal on 11/23/2009:

If you own a RCI Weeks Resort and are looking for an opportunity to convert those Weeks into RCI Points with the POINTS FOR DEPOSIT PROGRAM - you need to look no further. 

Our package is the best value available. Our resort is RCI Resort 1096 - Club Trinidad, Palm Springs, CA

State of California allows 3 Year Right-to-Use Real Estate Timeshare Leases. We have adopted this program to aid the RCI Points Members in more efficient management of Vacation Plans and PROTECTION to you in the event of Favorable OR Unfavorable CHANGES in the timeshare exchange service industry. 

THIS IS A 3-YEAR RTU (Right-To-Use) LEASE.  IN OUR PAST OFFERINGS WE  HAVE OFFERED A 2nd, 3rd and 4th  3 YEARS  RENEWAL FOR JUST $99.00 - ($33.00/YEAR ).  DUE TO A INTERNAL CONTRACTUAL ARRANGEMENT, WE CANNOT, AT THIS TIME, GUARANTEE MULTIPLE YEAR RENEWALS.  HOWEVER, WE EXPECT THAT THIS 3 YEAR PROGRAM RENEWAL WILL BE AVAILABLE (99% is my estimate) AND THE $99.00 3 YEAR FEE WILL APPLY.   During  3 year period, you will have NO increase in Maintenance Fees and NO ASSESSMENTS.     

IF, at the START of the THIRD YEAR, you decide that you believe that the points program is not in your best interest - simply WALK AWAY.   When Club Trinidad advises you that  you may renew this program for another 3 years,  you will be responsible for another $99.00 3-year lease fee and your maintenance fee will increase by 6% (fixed for another 3 years without assessments).   

13,000 Points - .0130/Point - GREAT ENTRY LEVEL FOR Points For Deposit (Annual MF - $169.00  for 13,000 Points)   

45,000 Points - .0120/Point – (Annual MF - $540.00  for 45,000 Points) 

60.000 Points - .0110/Point – (Annual MF - $660.00  for 60,000 Points)

YOUR TOTAL COST WILL BE: 
3 Year Lease Cost - $ 99.00 
              PLUS 
NEW RCI POINTS MEMBERSHIPS AND Existing Weeks Members - $224.00 (Existing WEEKS members will get $124.00 CREDIT towards future annual dues.)
               PLUS
ONE TIME ADMINISTRATIVE AND CLOSING COSTS - $299.00
               PLUS
YEARLY MAINTENANCE FEES
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________
                                                  MF'S and RCI Points/Week Dues
TOTAL COST - 1st Year              Years 2 & 3 (each year)
13,000 Points =    $ 791.00              $ 293.00            
45,000 Points =    1,162.00                 664.00
60,000 Points =    1,282.00                 784.00​


----------



## JMAESD84

ssummer said:


> This is the information I received from Bill Riney via emal on 11/23/2009:
> 
> If you own a RCI Weeks Resort and are looking for an opportunity to convert those Weeks into RCI Points with the POINTS FOR DEPOSIT PROGRAM - you need to look no further.
> 
> Our package is the best value available. Our resort is RCI Resort 1096 - Club Trinidad, Palm Springs, CA
> 
> State of California allows 3 Year Right-to-Use Real Estate Timeshare Leases. We have adopted this program to aid the RCI Points Members in more efficient management of Vacation Plans and PROTECTION to you in the event of Favorable OR Unfavorable CHANGES in the timeshare exchange service industry.
> 
> THIS IS A 3-YEAR RTU (Right-To-Use) LEASE.  IN OUR PAST OFFERINGS WE  HAVE OFFERED A 2nd, 3rd and 4th  3 YEARS  RENEWAL FOR JUST $99.00 - ($33.00/YEAR ).  DUE TO A INTERNAL CONTRACTUAL ARRANGEMENT, WE CANNOT, AT THIS TIME, GUARANTEE MULTIPLE YEAR RENEWALS.  HOWEVER, WE EXPECT THAT THIS 3 YEAR PROGRAM RENEWAL WILL BE AVAILABLE (99% is my estimate) AND THE $99.00 3 YEAR FEE WILL APPLY.   During  3 year period, you will have NO increase in Maintenance Fees and NO ASSESSMENTS.
> 
> IF, at the START of the THIRD YEAR, you decide that you believe that the points program is not in your best interest - simply WALK AWAY.   When Club Trinidad advises you that  you may renew this program for another 3 years,  you will be responsible for another $99.00 3-year lease fee and your maintenance fee will increase by 6% (fixed for another 3 years without assessments).
> 
> 13,000 Points - .0130/Point - GREAT ENTRY LEVEL FOR Points For Deposit (Annual MF - $169.00  for 13,000 Points)
> 
> 45,000 Points - .0120/Point – (Annual MF - $540.00  for 45,000 Points)
> 
> 60.000 Points - .0110/Point – (Annual MF - $660.00  for 60,000 Points)
> 
> YOUR TOTAL COST WILL BE:
> 3 Year Lease Cost - $ 99.00
> PLUS
> NEW RCI POINTS MEMBERSHIPS AND Existing Weeks Members - $224.00 (Existing WEEKS members will get $124.00 CREDIT towards future annual dues.)
> PLUS
> ONE TIME ADMINISTRATIVE AND CLOSING COSTS - $299.00
> PLUS
> YEARLY MAINTENANCE FEES
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________
> MF'S and RCI Points/Week Dues
> TOTAL COST - 1st Year              Years 2 & 3 (each year)
> 13,000 Points =    $ 791.00              $ 293.00
> 45,000 Points =    1,162.00                 664.00
> 60,000 Points =    1,282.00                 784.00​



Thanks for posting the new rates & fees.  This is still a fine deal for those wishing for a trial period for RCI points (walk away if it doesn't seem to fit).

No longer such a good deal if you know you're into RCI points and you are considering this as a longer term source.


----------



## hajjah

This is a change from the previous offerings.  I'll have to give this more thought since I'm already a points owner.


----------



## hajjah

*I just received this update from Bill a few minutes ago.  *  It might be more beneficial at this point to wait a little longer.

_YES - I am in the final stages - by 2/1/10 - that will be the BEST points package EVER.
If you are interested NOW in the 13,000 point package, that is available at this time.  This has been a difficult time for all but, despite the governemnt intervention, will make us stronger.  Call me as I am very short on time at this time - but should be caught up by 1-1-10.  If you could post to TUG and timeshareforums, I would appreciate.

Thanks!

Bill

Bill Riney's
InkFromBill
YourInkOnlineStore
Agency Systems
PointsForTimeshares 
913.927.5778

Bill Riney_


----------



## advocatemom

*January updates*

Hi all,

I just emailed Bill this morning to see if I've missed anything on the 3-year lease.  If any of you have rec'd an update this year, I'd love to hear it.  I'm still hoping this is available and something we can try out. 

Anyone who is new to the program, can you update us on how the experience was?  Have you been able to use your points yet?

Thanks and Happy New Year!
Jacque


----------



## Elan

Is this the latest cost structure for these leases, indicating it cost $2850 over 3 years to obtain 60K RCI Points per year? 

  MF'S and RCI Points/Week Dues
TOTAL COST - 1st Year Years 2 & 3 (each year)
13,000 Points = $ 791.00 $ 293.00
45,000 Points = 1,162.00 664.00
60,000 Points = 1,282.00 784.00


----------



## vacationdoc

*RCI RTU Points*



advocatemom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who is new to the program, can you update us on how the experience was?  Have you been able to use your points yet
> 
> Jacque



I signed on for the 3 year 83,000 points in June, 09 and have booked these resorts Hawaii Big Island for Jan-Feb 2010:  SVC Paniolo Greens 2br 2 weeks for exhange fees and 18,000 points;  HGVC Waikola Bay Club 1br  1 week for ef and 9,000 points and Kona Coast II 1 br for ef and 9000 points.  I am very happy with the program, since I can book last minute and do not want to deal with a forever timeshare.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Elan said:


> Is this the latest cost structure for these leases, indicating it cost $2850 over 3 years to obtain 60K RCI Points per year?
> 
> MF'S and RCI Points/Week Dues
> TOTAL COST - 1st Year Years 2 & 3 (each year)
> 13,000 Points = $ 791.00 $ 293.00
> 45,000 Points = 1,162.00 664.00
> 60,000 Points = 1,282.00 784.00



You are paying for the initial set up fees for the RCI Account, plus the RCI Points membership fee for 3 years in that, too.  Included with the RCI Points membership is a free account for weeks.  The cost averages .01583 per point for the first three years, then the 4th, 5th and 6th are much less.  Club Trinidad charges $99 for the lease renewal.  You have to pay for the RCI Points membership, anyway, wherever you buy the points.


----------



## LynnW

I'm happy we got in before the cost went up. Since we already had an RCI Points account we just wanted some extra points without having to buy another timeshare. We have been happy and plan to renew.

Lynn


----------



## ssummer

advocatemom said:


> Anyone who is new to the program, can you update us on how the experience was?  Have you been able to use your points yet?



I leased the 60,000 point package at the end of December.  Everything went very smoothly, and Bill was very helpful.  If you do go ahead with the progam, I would suggest calling RCI every so often to check on the status...My RCI membership was active by the end of December, but I've only just now received my first mailing from them letting me know of my membership number.  I called them frequently though after sending in my paperwork and was able to get my memberhsip information from them about two weeks after.

I've made one reservation so far...for November 2010 in Orlando, and should have enough points left over to do a second vacation this year.  Overall, so far I'm very happy that I did the lease program. It gives me  chance to try out RCI and the whole timeshare thing without committing to a lifetime of maintenance fees.  Assuming that I'm this happy at the end of the 3 years, I will likely either renew, or venture out and purchase my own timeshare.


----------



## jjansen

ssummer said:


> I leased the 60,000 point package at the end of December.  Everything went very smoothly, and Bill was very helpful.  If you do go ahead with the progam, I would suggest calling RCI every so often to check on the status...My RCI membership was active by the end of December, but I've only just now received my first mailing from them letting me know of my membership number.  I called them frequently though after sending in my paperwork and was able to get my memberhsip information from them about two weeks after.
> 
> I've made one reservation so far...for November 2010 in Orlando, and should have enough points left over to do a second vacation this year.  Overall, so far I'm very happy that I did the lease program. It gives me  chance to try out RCI and the whole timeshare thing without committing to a lifetime of maintenance fees.  Assuming that I'm this happy at the end of the 3 years, I will likely either renew, or venture out and purchase my own timeshare.


If I am correct you sound like me, new to timesharing.  Am I right that prior to leasing your 60,000 points you did not own any sort of timeshare, were not a member of RCI etc.  Can you tell me your total 3 year costs for your initial 60,000 points including the RCI membership and any other pertinent fees.  Thanks.


----------



## ssummer

jjansen said:


> If I am correct you sound like me, new to timesharing.  Am I right that prior to leasing your 60,000 points you did not own any sort of timeshare, were not a member of RCI etc.  Can you tell me your total 3 year costs for your initial 60,000 points including the RCI membership and any other pertinent fees.  Thanks.



You are correct...prior to this lease, I did not own any sort of timeshare.  The RCI membership cost are included in the lease fees:

*MF'S and RCI Points/Week Dues*
TOTAL COST - 1st Year Years 2 & 3 (each year)
13,000 Points = $ 791.00 $ 293.00
45,000 Points = 1,162.00 664.00
60,000 Points = 1,282.00 784.00

The only thing not included in these fees are any sort of exchange fees that RCI charges.  For the week in Orlando that I booked, this was $139.  A total list of RCI transaction fees can be found here:

http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_KBResultExpanded&type=faq&id=1041

Aside from that, everything is included in the cost...here's a breakdown:

*Year 1:*
Lease Fee- $99
RCI Memberhsip - $224
Closing Cost - $299
Maint. Fees - $660
*TOTAL - $1282*

*Years 2 & 3:*
RCI Membership - $124
Maint. Fees - $660
*TOTAL - $784*


----------



## Vicky

timeos2 said:


> It is most definitely not limited to CA as our resort in Cape Cod has also signed on to a similar program to offer leased/RTU weeks (usually the lower value times) to the RCI Points program. It has worked out great at generating reliable income for nearly impossible to sell weeks.   Many more seasonal resorts, that are Silver Crown or better as Cindy correctly points (sorry, no pun) out, should look into it as a great way to give real value to otherwise really tough to market time.  Everyone wins.



John,

Does your Cape Cod resort offer it for 3 year lease the same way as CA resort? Could you please provide more info. 

Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## advocatemom

*What does his message mean exactly?*

Hi hajjah, I've read the quote from Bill and since 2/1/10 is right around the corner, I thought I ask if you know what this means exactly?  Does it mean he will have a better package than what we've seen discussed this month (i.e. the 60K points package the biggest pkg now) or is it the last chance to get in on this deal?

I emailed  Bill a week or two ago and no response yet.  Considering calling him and/or the Edna mentioned that works at Club Trinidad.  Anyone know if you can get this process started by going thru CT vs. Bill?

One other question - if 60K is the max and we really wanted closer to 80, would it be a good idea to buy 2 packages?  I'm thinking the 60 and the 13 but not sure if we'd be able to combine them into one account.  Anyone know the answer to this?

TIA,
Jacque



hajjah said:


> *I just received this update from Bill a few minutes ago.  *  It might be more beneficial at this point to wait a little longer.
> 
> _YES - I am in the final stages - by 2/1/10 - that will be the BEST points package EVER.
> If you are interested NOW in the 13,000 point package, that is available at this time.  This has been a difficult time for all but, despite the governemnt intervention, will make us stronger.  Call me as I am very short on time at this time - but should be caught up by 1-1-10.  If you could post to TUG and timeshareforums, I would appreciate.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bill
> 
> Bill Riney's
> InkFromBill
> YourInkOnlineStore
> Agency Systems
> PointsForTimeshares
> 913.927.5778
> 
> Bill Riney_


----------



## stegs

*RTU Points*

FYI I have read about these lease programs, I can only assume its a try it before you buy it program.  I toured a small resort in orlando that sold RCI Points in increments starting at 10,000 points annually with a maintenance of just $99 when you consider the last call inventory at no more than 9000 points per week I couldn't pass up the deal especially when I could upgrade at any time and was for life and could pass it on!


----------



## hajjah

I have not heard anything about the updated program.  Bill had advised me to keep checking the message boards.  I'll give this a few more weeks to see what happens.


----------



## MichaelColey

Has anyone heard an update on this or had any recent experience getting one of these three year leases?

I'm considering options for getting into RCI Points (Grandview, Rayburn, and a few others), and this certainly seems like a good choice, especially if you need extra points just for a few years (which I do).


----------



## hajjah

I never got another update on this RTU program.  I was ready to buy more points, but Bill did not post again on this board that I am aware.  I did get an email form another Tugger who indicated that you can transfer points from one member to another for a fee, if this helps at all.


----------



## avad88

If anyone hears that this points for lease program is still running, please post it.  I tried calling Bill and e-mailed him twice in the Spring, but never heard from him.  
Ava


----------



## prsstar69

*Are RCI Leases still available?*

I want to bring this back from the dead.

Has anybody heard anything regarding RCI lease/RTU in the past year or so?

It is the PERFECT option for me to supplement my timeshares for large vacations I plan to take in the next 3 years, but I am unable to find much about it....which seems to be the case a few years ago 

I did email Bill Riney; however I'm not sure if he's even doing it anymore!

Many thanks!!!!


----------



## twinmommy19

http://www.rcipointstimeshare.ca/rci-points-prices

Not sure if this is only for Canadian residents?  None of these deals seem very good to me though...


----------

